# Snow & Blue Decoy Numbers..



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Do you guys think there's a certain number to the amount of snow decoys and blue decoys to have in a spread? Also would it help to throw in some juvie decoys in there.


----------



## Bustem36 (Feb 5, 2008)

yes and no....its that simple

If your talking about color or ratio of snows to blues...I don't believe it is a huge issue...ive had a few good shoots with maybe 24 out of 300 decoys being blues. However, the contrast of the a spread of white and blue may help in situations. Also having juvies included I dont believe matters much either. There are too many varibales in snow goose hunting to tell if it really makes a difference. Some guys say that since that went to such and such a ratio they have harvested more birds...problem is the weather, birds, and location are never the same.

I think if your running a smaller spread say 300-400 more white will be more benificial for pulling power/visability.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

White stands out and will pull birds from farther distances. How many of each will be your choice but more white will get more birds coming to you to take a look at what ya got to offer.

Alex


----------



## WhiteRockDecoys (Dec 29, 2009)

There have been many of times we have hunted in snow storms or fresh snow fall in the spring. If we had limited number of blues or none the birds would have never seen the decoys. Something to think about.... :thumb:


----------



## greenc (Mar 20, 2008)

i have been taking pictures of birds in the fields and comparing them to my spread i would say 70/30 or even 60/40 for snow to blue ratio the biggest thing to me is movement the fliers are the ticket


----------



## ndhunter44 (Dec 1, 2011)

Thanks guys this all really helps. I also forgot to ask what you guys use for the heads. Do you use the 3D heads for sentries and the headless and just the standard heads for the feeders?

Thanks!


----------



## nryan (Jul 14, 2010)

goosegrinder said:


> White stands out and will pull birds from farther distances. How many of each will be your choice but more white will get more birds coming to you to take a look at what ya got to offer.
> 
> Alex


agreed, I f you look from a distance all that you see is the white. it stands out more, but I would also have seom blues mixed in for the contrast, i think we have about 70 snow/30 blue. As far as juvies go I really dont think it matters, using the dakotas they dont even have juvies and we had no problems landing singles and pairs and getting groups of 100+ to about 5 feet off ground so I would say stick with more of the defined colors (aka adults). Really wont hurt anything to throw in a few dozen juvies though but I wouldnt worry about it or focus on it too much


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

If the field is mixed with snow put your blue decoys over the snow they stand out much more.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

I don't think it really matters. 25 years ago blues made up maybe 10% of the flock, now at times I see flocks that may be 60-75% blues. But keep this in mind.... the visibility is what you want and white decoys will give you better visibility than dark ones. My spread still only has about 10% blues and it seems to work fine.


----------

